

Erlang language kernel for IPython - areski
https://github.com/robbielynch/ierlang

======
StefanKarpinski
Very cool. There are native IPython notebook kernels for Python, Julia [1], R
[2], Haskell [3] and now Erlang. Which is why the project is being made even
more language-agnostic and being renamed as Jupyter [4].

[1]
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/IJulia.jl](https://github.com/JuliaLang/IJulia.jl)

[2]
[https://github.com/takluyver/IRkernel](https://github.com/takluyver/IRkernel)

[3] [http://gibiansky.github.io/IHaskell](http://gibiansky.github.io/IHaskell)

[4] [http://jupyter.org/](http://jupyter.org/)

~~~
mdda
And Scala [5] (with a Spark-specific fork too, iSpark [6])

[5] [https://github.com/mattpap/IScala](https://github.com/mattpap/IScala) [6]
[https://github.com/tribbloid/ISpark](https://github.com/tribbloid/ISpark)

~~~
carreau
there are actually 15+ kernels
[https://github.com/ipython/ipython/wiki/Projects-using-
IPyth...](https://github.com/ipython/ipython/wiki/Projects-using-IPython)

